# Sydney - Clovelly - Wed Oct 31



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm toying with going tomorrow Ken, but if I can't scare up any takers, Wednesday it is.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Kraley, you beat me to the post.... I'm up for a Weds morning fish. Just don't catch the seal!  I'm going to plan to be there by 4:45


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

i'll try and come down - will confirm tomorrow night.

Wopppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in. See you there at 4.30-4.45.

Can't wait!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, i have the grudge pass, which means i will be there but boy am i going to pay for it.
see you there guys


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> am i going to pay for it.


Don't sweat it Kerry. Oldest industry in the world...older than banking. Live and let live and all that. Here to fish and not judge.

Or perhaps I just need to grow up a little.......

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't even have a grudge pass yet Keza, but I'll be there at 0445.

Come on John, you're paying for it anyway, best see you in the morning.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

i'm coming!!!!!!


----------

